# Got Play and it's awesome



## dariusofwest (Jul 31, 2008)

Nothing to see here


----------



## esteso (Jul 31, 2008)

You're the first one to have recieved it that I know about. Congratulations!

How about a little review to whet out appetite?


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd love to hear a quick sample of the legato and portamento.


----------



## Vision (Jul 31, 2008)

Big weight on your shoulders first post guy. We want teh demoez now. :|


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 31, 2008)

note the date he joined...first post is suspicious.


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 31, 2008)

Craig, I think he's genuine. Not even Nick P. could fake these demos. 

http://hosted.filefront.com/dariusofwest


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 31, 2008)

That's a couple of minutes i won't be able to get back.


----------



## madbulk (Jul 31, 2008)

There seems to be him and one other guy in the world who've received Silver so far. The other guy has 290 posts on another forum.


----------



## Dinosound (Jul 31, 2008)

Messaage scrapped after seeing how insensitive I was being.
Sorry if I offended.
Cheers,
D.


----------



## Vision (Jul 31, 2008)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Jul 31 said:


> That's a couple of minutes i won't be able to get back.



But I thought everyone loved the 80's.. :shock:


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jul 31, 2008)

haha be nice now y`all...


----------



## Robobino (Jul 31, 2008)

Dariusofwest, YOU are awesome!

Your soul is pure!

Thank your for existing!


----------



## Niah (Jul 31, 2008)

hey hey hey hey

the 80's were awesome =o


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 31, 2008)

You people are kinda mean....which pleases me to no end.


----------



## Vision (Aug 1, 2008)

NYC Composer @ Thu Jul 31 said:


> You people are kinda mean....which pleases me to no end.



What on earth are you talking about? I was just about to ask for some quantization tips. That track rawkz. o-[][]-o


----------



## redleicester (Aug 1, 2008)

So any demos?


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 1, 2008)

Other people have reported getting Silver, so it sounds like that's shipping. I wonder if Gold or Platinum boxes are even shipping so far.


----------



## dariusofwest (Aug 1, 2008)

:( I'm suspious for this being my first post...?

Dont really get that but ok

I'll make sure to give ya an example of the portamento

and thanks to whoever posted my songs,lol

8) btw,reason for this being my first post is that i was just lurking the fourm for a number years and didnt think to post until now,lol 8) 

Great to finally post =o


----------



## dariusofwest (Aug 1, 2008)

omg,i love ur comments to WE LOVE THE 80s song,those were funny o/~


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey Darius - glad you finally posted. Where's that demo of just the legato portamento you talked about? No pressure


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 1, 2008)

Props to Dariusofwest for even coming back to post again. He must have serious brass balls to have survived that initial running of the gauntlet. I thought for sure he was a goner. 

Usually long time members are a little more gracious in greeting new people. 

note: they've outlawed hazing in most fraternities.


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome Darius. You've landed on a cool link. Enjoy.

No pressure,...(maybe) but the spotlights are a glaze, and the crowd is antsy and buzzed.....

Cue: Being that you're the only one in the world that seems to have PLAY, it would be an opportune time to share that portamento demo.

No drums or production necessary.... just two notes will get the crowd roaring.

You're on man!


----------



## dariusofwest (Aug 1, 2008)

:D Alright this is it!

The first known example of Play legato!

It took about 6 pc restarts to do this ,Maybe i need more ram since i only have 504 MB 
=o Anyway,you can hear the legato in the first few secs after that it's all messed up cuz my pc is not handlig this so well :lol: 
The legato feature is somewhat odd,sure you can hit the button and turn it on but you cant rly notice it on most instruments besides the clarinet ,same with the portamento

http://www.box.net/shared/tog1t7cowc


----------



## Martyprod (Aug 1, 2008)

am i the alone to be disappointed ?


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey thanks Darius! 

The legato does successfully sustain until it lops of the attack of the following note...clearly no VSL or BigBob, but does win a consolation prize for trying. Could be useful still...., however, it doesn't sound like there is any bend whatsoever. :(

Well, thanks for posting.


----------



## dariusofwest (Aug 1, 2008)

In-Depth look at Silver PLAY:

Youre not the only guy dissapointed,one full month for this?
It sounds like mono legato on vintage synth
It'sawesome though....
Awesomely sucking :evil: 
And how come the 18 violins,4 trumpets,english horn 1 and some other things taken out of siler play
it's caled Silver COMPLETE,they should have keep everything from the silver bundle intact.

For all those reading this,yes PLAY is cool,but the legato/protamento isnt...so good.
And you should get gold or plat play,cuz they took the good parts of silver xp out (No 18 violins and the chamber strings are gone?!)

PLAY is a great value,just dont buy it for the legato/portamento

GOod Parts:
Relese trails added
chromatic samples
Everything just sounds better

3/5 Stars


----------



## redleicester (Aug 1, 2008)

Erm.... right.... so it can do monosynth.

Can it do orchestra too!?

How about some strings?

Keep up the good work Darius!


----------



## José Herring (Aug 1, 2008)

No offense to Darius, but that's not a good enough demo to conclude anything.

Of the legato I did hear it's pretty connected and would seem to work at any speed.

Does anybody know if there's any official demos planned of the new Play Orchestra?


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 1, 2008)

Is that supposed to be more legato than non legato patches? You said PLAY was awesome but only give it 3 out of 5?


----------



## schatzus (Aug 1, 2008)

For the other 30,000 people waiting for their copy, could you be so kind as to tell us your order date...It would give us hope!


----------



## dariusofwest (Aug 1, 2008)

PLAY was awesome....until i found out the legato only seems to work on the QLeg clarinet >8o


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 1, 2008)

The legato programming that BigBob has done for Kontakt is awesome. Would it be unreasonable to expect something similar from PLAY?

Also it would have been nice to have heard a few "authorized" demo examples before enticing 30,000 people to pay in advance. Maybe it is capable of more than we are hearing now? Someone from EW should share some demos. At least I hope they've had time to test it before selling it to us so you'd think they'd have something to post.

30,000 x $100 is $3,000,000. For that, you'd think we could hear an authorized demo example at least.


----------



## Dinosound (Aug 1, 2008)

NYC Composer @ Thu Jul 31 said:


> You people are kinda mean....quote]
> 
> :cry: Sorry Darius for the offensive post. It has been withdrawn. My apologies.
> D.


----------



## redleicester (Aug 1, 2008)

Why do I get the funny feeling we're being played.... ahem ahem.


----------



## dannthr (Aug 1, 2008)

Doesn't the EW Solo Clarinet have key noises? 

Let's hear some STRING LEGATO! :D


----------



## dariusofwest (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*

*reads posts* IM POPULAR YAY! 8) 

Yeah,I installed this on a Pentium 4 

I ordered my upgrade on June 22nd and I got it yesterday morning, July 31st

So one full month


----------



## redleicester (Aug 1, 2008)

So not the year or so of other users.


----------



## lux (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*

I am awesome


----------



## _taylor (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*

what the fu*k is going on.. :lol:


----------



## Vision (Aug 1, 2008)

dannthr @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> Doesn't the EW Solo Clarinet have key noises?
> 
> Let's hear some STRING LEGATO! :D



Let's hear some brass too. Clarinet is quite possibly the easiest sound to get right since it essentially sounds like a sine wave.


----------



## dariusofwest (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*

 I have no idea 

But i wanna hear some offical play demos too,i probaly just suck at using it

String legato time 

http://www.box.net/shared/2o365sqo0g


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*



dariusofwest @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> *reads posts* IM POPULAR YAY! 8)
> 
> Yeah,I installed this on a Pentium 4
> 
> ...



The PUBLISHED release date was July 15. So you got it two weeks after the promised date which is pretty amazing considering the number of upgrades that needed to be shipped.

Here are the published specs stating that on a P4 the MINIMUM recommended RAM is 2GB and you're running 504MB.
http://www.soundsonline.com/EW-QL-Symph ... W-177.html

What are your expectations when your system isn't even up to the minimum specs?


----------



## Ed (Aug 1, 2008)

This thread confuses me.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*



Peter Alexander @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> The PUBLISHED release date was July 15. So you got it two weeks after the promised date which is pretty amazing considering the number of upgrades that needed to be shipped.



EW said the first copies shipped out on July 15 (with fedex overnight shipping), and the first person to report online that their copy arrived was July 31.

How exactly is that "amazing"?

Especially considering most companies actually have the product available to customers on the release date. And still no report of Gold or Platinum arriving anywhere.

I'd be curious to hear the portamento, and legato or portamento on brass - trumpet is usually a torture test for legato sampling.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 1, 2008)

synergy543 @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> The legato programming that BigBob has done for Kontakt is awesome. Would it be unreasonable to expect something similar from PLAY?
> 
> Also it would have been nice to have heard a few "authorized" demo examples before enticing 30,000 people to pay in advance. Maybe it is capable of more than we are hearing now? Someone from EW should share some demos. At least I hope they've had time to test it before selling it to us so you'd think they'd have something to post.
> 
> 30,000 x $100 is $3,000,000. For that, you'd think we could hear an authorized demo example at least.



On one hand, I see your point, But on the other hand, no so much. When Vienna Instruments was introduced, the first wave of orders came from composers who bought without hearing a single demo. 

I don't have a meter, or a quantative way of comparing, but I know that the PLAY audio engine gives QLSO a much more brilliant sound which I'm basing on having heard it through KRK VXT8s which cover virtually the full orchestral range. 

Having beta tested three orchestral libraries in the past, there's often very little time to create demos. Pre-demos, as I recall with Vienna and QLSO when it first came out, get a lot of mean spirited flack. So it becomes counterproductive to release demos until after the product is finished and the composers are working with finished product. 

Using Professional Orchestration 2A as a point of comparison (remember my thesis -the music never lies) and what I was able to try pulled off some brilliant string runs from Night on Bald Mountain and other pieces. 

I don't mean to come off as critical, but I think grace is in order. This is a great update.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*



Mike Connelly @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> Peter Alexander @ Fri Aug 01 said:
> 
> 
> > The PUBLISHED release date was July 15. So you got it two weeks after the promised date which is pretty amazing considering the number of upgrades that needed to be shipped.
> ...



That's not true at all. Apple appears to ship on time because they don't announce until 30 days before they are dead sure the product is actually going to ship. 

Most software programs don't ship on time, especially dual platform programs. For the programming, EastWest had to make sure QLSO and other programs with PLAY worked on P4s, (Windows XP), the newer systems (Vista - which programmers tell me has audio and MIDI differences from XP), then on the Mac Tiger, Leopard, G5s, Intel Macs. 

That's just for operating systems. How about testing in Cubase 4, Cubase 3 (both dual platforms), Nuendo, Sonar (back how many versions), Logic 7, Logic 8, Digital Performer 4, 5 AND 6?


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*



Peter Alexander @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> That's not true at all. Apple appears to ship on time because they don't announce until 30 days before they are dead sure the product is actually going to ship.



And that's a smart move on their part. Don't announce a release date until you know you can meet it. And that includes testing. I'm just saying I'm not sure what we're supposed to be amazed by when a company misses their release date by a couple weeks with copies just trickling out, and with no evidence that two of the three versions have shipped at all.

EW sent out an email saying their goal was for all copies to be shipped within three weeks. Since that's next tuesday, that's looking pretty unlikely.


----------



## bryla (Aug 1, 2008)

hmmm....symphobia?


----------



## JohnG (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*

Well, I guess if everyone wants perfect execution we could buy from Microsoft. And get great, perfect-the-first-time products like Vista.

How many employees does Microsoft have? 80,000 

Apple? 17,000 

East West???

Small companies don't have the surge capacity that big companies do. I'm impatient to get it too but I was also impatient to get my Digital Performer version 6 that was promised in Q1 and arrived -- in July. 

Besides, while of course it would be neato if they had sent it overnight the day announced, I personally haven't been harmed in any way by the delay.

So, if we want to be composers we are going to be dealing with smaller companies, which are saddled with some of the limitations that smaller companies have -- less experience and more craft-oriented. 

The day everything runs like clockwork at a music company will be -- probably won't be, actually.

So, I urge that people remember how detested MBA types are and be glad that, instead of them, people like Nick and Doug, who love music, are running East West and not bean counters. Otherwise, we'd be missing a lot of what they have created.


----------



## Martyprod (Aug 1, 2008)

Or the demo darius posted doesn't use the legato feature of Play, or the legato sound really bad ...

is somebody else can post an another demo of it showing really the legato feature by playing REALLY Legato ?

paying 100 euros for a legato feature who is not great, waiting during more than one year for it, and waiting several months after paying it .. for that ? :( i hope i'm wrong.

thanks.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*

For comparison on the legato, there are a bunch of SIPS legato demos here (bottom of the page):

http://www.nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/sips/sips.htm

Are these using the ewqlso samples? Many of them sound pretty darn good - I'd hope the PLAY scripting sounds at least as good.

When more copies get shipped, it will be interesting to hear the same passage on PLAY and on kontakt with legato scripting.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*



Mike Connelly @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> Peter Alexander @ Fri Aug 01 said:
> 
> 
> > That's not true at all. Apple appears to ship on time because they don't announce until 30 days before they are dead sure the product is actually going to ship.
> ...



The operative word is "goal". 

Yes it's a smart policy for Apple. But they only have one system to design for - their own.


----------



## artsoundz (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*



lux @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> I am awesome



yes. yes you are.


----------



## nomogo (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*

From what I gather the Legato/Portamento is scripts added to the player, a la Kontakt scripting... since the samples are the same I can't imagine a radically different sound.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*



Peter Alexander @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> dariusofwest @ Fri Aug 01 said:
> 
> 
> > *reads posts* IM POPULAR YAY! 8)
> ...



I didn't realise that one could run 504mb Ram... (must be 2x252mb sticks)


----------



## dariusofwest (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*

I can confirm that both of my examples use PLAY legato

The clarinet is not a good exampe cuz the audio dropped out 

BUT the strings are exactly how the product sounds. :D


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Aug 1, 2008)

ok...this is a confusing thread now...
Does the legato suck or not?
from the examples, it just sounds like someone set the polyphony to 1 and hacked off the release times. 

Also...someone said...play sounds better.
Realy? how does play alter the sound of the samples i wonder, kompared to the NI engine?
i would assume the editing is tighter or updated, as opposed to play somehow magically enhancing the quality of playback..sounds odd to me. but what do i know in my "relative youth".


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*



Peter Alexander @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> Yes it's a smart policy for Apple. But they only have one system to design for - their own.



It's only smart for Apple? And how does designing for more than one system preclude a company from not announcing a ship date until the product is ready to ship? If a deadline is self-imposed, there's no one else to blame when that deadline is missed.

Sure, it's not a big deal when a company misses a ship date by a couple or a few weeks. In this case, it doesn't help the situation when the company requires ordering by a deadline, but charges the customer's credit card immediately instead of when the product is ready to ship.

People would be much more forgiving if the ordering deadline was extended until the product was actually shipping, or if customers weren't charged until their order shipped. Or even both. Ship late? Fine, no problem, just charge me later as well.

I'm generally willing to be patient with a company shipping a product for the first time, but if you're going to pocket my money weeks ahead of time, that patience is going to wear thin much faster.

Honestly, I'd much rather be talking about the sounds themselves, and not something silly like shipping - I just don't get the continued insistence that the company is blameless for the delay and the that they couldn't have handled it better.


----------



## dariusofwest (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*

 Yeah,I agree with Mike-Let's just talk about the sounds


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Aug 1, 2008)

Pzy-Clone @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> ok...this is a confusing thread now...
> Does the legato suck or not?
> from the examples, it just sounds like someone set the polyphony to 1 and hacked off the release times.
> 
> ...



'If' that really is the legato working as it is intended to work, then yes it would appear to suck majorly. However, it's almost impossible to establish if this is the case from the file attached. Some authorized demo mp3s would help. 

The samples IIRC are the exactly same as the previous iterations of EWQLSO, but yes PLAY certainly could make them sound quite different by using different reverbs, EQ, filtering, as well as different scripting for velocity layers, crossfades etc etc 

cheers


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*



ETM Dude @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> From what I gather the Legato/Portamento is scripts added to the player, a la Kontakt scripting... since the samples are the same I can't imagine a radically different sound.



I would think you'd need to actually record the legato intervals (like vienna) or do some pretty hardcore interpolation to get something realistic, but I was surprised how good the SIPS legato demos sounded. If it's that good, I'd be very happy. From the demos so far, it doesn't sound promising, and to be honest I don't really get the fuss about the legato and portamento in things like Voices of Passion, which were created as legato instruments from their inception.

And what about QLegato? That was promised to be a realistic legato, and supposedly was done by recording new samples to make it happen...how did that one turn out?



Pzy-Clone @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> Also...someone said...play sounds better.
> Realy? how does play alter the sound of the samples i wonder, kompared to the NI engine?
> i would assume the editing is tighter or updated, as opposed to play somehow magically enhancing the quality of playback..sounds odd to me. but what do i know in my "relative youth".



Nick P has said that there's something about the engine that should make the samples themselves sound better, actually enhancing the quality of playback. If he's around maybe he could explain it more specifically. It should be an easy enough thing to compare - anyone with both versions want to post a bounce of the same material in each format? Anyway, it's probably too early to make such a comparison since Silver has more radical changes, best to compare the two versions of Platinum.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Aug 1, 2008)

lol, yeah ...well imagine...1 guy gets QLSO , and the first headline EW see is this one lol.
You are now probably their favourite customer Darious 

In my insanly humble opinion, i would suggest that you alter it to something a bit more fair, since somehow i feel your opinion is not 100% representative for the product.

perhaps, "got play, and it might be awsumm, or not possibly, maybe, idunno, if it works as intended then not so much but maybe its just me, but hey i got it first." 

something like that?


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*



dariusofwest @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> I have no idea
> 
> But i wanna hear some offical play demos too,i probaly just suck at using it
> 
> ...


Hummm :? ...now my last hope is that you really suck using it!!!


----------



## StrangeCat (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*

Nick P really got it right with Gyspy and the Solo Violin. Have to wait till I use Play to test it out the Legato.
SIPS 2 is AMAZING!!!! Though! I am thinking dariusofwest that you must be using PLAY wrong.


----------



## handz (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*

Uhm... this thread is now renamed...yes? And this guy who started the thread is some garritan provokateur right? Tell me its true..


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*

I just played a few lines using the legato portamento scripts. Hopefully I can get it online tonight. Anyone want to host the mp3?


----------



## handz (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*

No problemo Nick... [email protected]


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*



> I didn't realise that one could run 504mb Ram... (must be 2x252mb sticks)



There you go again, Rousseau. More snide. On a 512MB system, he's probably stating the amount of RAM left over from his OS.

Not to be disrespectful, but it really troubles me how educated guys like you who teach at the college level build yourself up by tearing others down.


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*



handz @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> No problemo Nick... [email protected]



I sent you the file


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 2, 2008)

?


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 2, 2008)

IT;S 3:17 AM WHERES MY QLEGATO.. I NEED NUTRIENTS.


----------



## bryla (Aug 2, 2008)

Pzy-Clone @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> Also...someone said...play sounds better.
> Realy? how does play alter the sound of the samples i wonder, kompared to the NI engine?
> i would assume the editing is tighter or updated, as opposed to play somehow magically enhancing the quality of playback..sounds odd to me. but what do i know in my "relative youth".


This reminds me of a TC Electronic who after they made a new design for their plug-ins, got a lot of negative feedback from users saying they sounded too sterile. All they did was change the graphic interface to a more techy one


----------



## lux (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Got Play and it's not awesome*



Nick Phoenix @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> Anyone want to host the mp3?



what about a public Paypal subscription for some webspace?


----------



## handz (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry guys it was 5:00 here I felt asleep


http://galerieskacelik.cz/EWQLSO%20PLAY%20Leg%20Port.mp3


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 2, 2008)

OK the hard drive is formatted and ready.
I've listened to Nick's mp3

WHEN? do I get it.


----------



## Martyprod (Aug 2, 2008)

handz @ Sat Aug 02 said:


> Sorry guys it was 5:00 here I felt asleep
> 
> 
> http://galerieskacelik.cz/EWQLSO%20PLAY%20Leg%20Port.mp3



i have the feeling that SIPS sounds better than that ...

am i wrong ?


----------



## dariusofwest (Aug 2, 2008)

Not exactly what i excepted but it's nice sounding :D


----------



## lux (Aug 2, 2008)

here's a very fast snippet for sorta comparison: horn, clarinet and flute from Silver. I couldnt tweak flute start becasuse it crashed after i bounced first time, so its just a rough take.

It uses an older version of SIPS and i just loaded a preset.

http://www.archisounds.net/silver_SIPS.mp3


----------



## dariusofwest (Aug 2, 2008)

I think the SIPS one sounds much better,you can hear the little pitch slides,like it's actual legato.

I wish i had Kontakt :cry: lol. :lol:


----------



## JohnG (Aug 2, 2008)

For those monitoring when things are sent and arriving etc., I just received an email saying my update is on its way -- EWQL Platinum Complete, I think it's called.

And I won't be able to install it for about 10 days!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 2, 2008)

Listening on headphones: In Nick's example, the horn has a bunch of low-end reverb that just destroys the sound as we hear it re-triggered on every note. The other inst. are OK though, I liked the bassoon, although the contrabases have far too much of a synth-y attack to be useful for me. 

Luca's examples were beautifully convincing! 8) SIPS rawks! 

PS: That said, Silver, Gold, etc is still an excellent bang for ze buck.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 2, 2008)

Although I thought Nick's example was okay, SIPS appears to have clinched the realism better (thanks for the demo Luca). Thing is, these are solo instruments. The hope was that Play legato portamento would work on ensemble.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 2, 2008)

Erm, isn't this Silver - the "bottom of the barrel" of EW's libs, so to speak? Why are we (well, not me) flipping one way or the other over Silver? Wouldn't it be better to wait for a Gold or Plat demo? :?


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 2, 2008)

RiffWraith, the new Silver is essentially Gold (minus some articulations) as Nick P. explains at the bottom of P3 here.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Aug 2, 2008)

Sure Luca´s example sounds much better!!!


----------



## Fernando Warez (Aug 2, 2008)

RiffWraith @ Sat Aug 02 said:


> Erm, isn't this Silver - the "bottom of the barrel" of EW's libs, so to speak? Why are we (well, not me) flipping one way or the other over Silver? Wouldn't it be better to wait for a Gold or Plat demo? :?



Yes silver is a cut down version but i don't see how it can effect the legato function which is what we are talking about here.


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Aug 2, 2008)

I think I need to simply increase the amount of bending going on in our portamento script. It'll be in the update, which will be out tuesday.


----------



## IvanP (Aug 2, 2008)

Nick Phoenix @ Sat Aug 02 said:


> I think I need to simply increase the amount of bending going on in our portamento script. It'll be in the update, which will be out tuesday.



Why not letting us customize it as well, depending on style we'd want to use more or less portamento.

Thks, 

Iván


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nick, don't the users have control of paramters such as the amount of bend? I would think it would be desirable to have different amounts for different instruments.

In anycase, I agree having the option for more bend might be desirable. That's certainly what struck me first upon listening to your example and comparing it with SIPS or VSL.

btw, thanks for posting the example.


----------



## dariusofwest (Aug 2, 2008)

The current play legato,portamento sounds OK,not very real but ok.Sips sounds better.But i'm happy that the next update will increase the bending in portamento,so it will be hearable.  And to the guy who said if the legato and portmaneto bendable is controballe.Yes to a certain degree,with CC 5 i think,you can change the time of the legato or portamento.Also,the scripts also are not visible to the user. 

Cant wait for the update and thanks Nick for posting a play porta and legato demo. =o


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes it is controllable via CC. However, we want to get it right in the first place.


----------



## dariusofwest (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick for posting those examples again.And btw,i'm a huge fan of your work.The Original Silver Bundle i had and still have is awesome! 8) I cant wait to buy gold whenever i get 400 bucks,lol.


----------



## Ed (Aug 2, 2008)

Didnt they recruit Alex whats his name? Didnt he come here with some really cool examples of scripts? It would be weird if it all sucked in the end, they sounded really good if i remember.


I dont understand. 

I dont understand. 

I dont understand. 

I dont understand. 

I dont understand. 

I dont understand.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Aug 2, 2008)

Why not putting SIPS in PLAY???

Problem solved!!!


----------



## dariusofwest (Aug 2, 2008)

:D good idea and yea,sips is clearly better,play sounds like a synth


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Aug 2, 2008)

Jesus don't panic. It's like a meth lab in here! >8o PLAY uses a more advanced language, but Kontakt has 3 years of script development on us. Anyway, We are adjusting the scripts now. I'll post a new mp3 on tuesday probably.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 2, 2008)

Nick Phoenix @ Sat Aug 02 said:


> Jesus don't panic. It's like a meth lab in here! >8o PLAY uses a more advanced language, but Kontakt has 3 years of script development on us. Anyway, We are adjusting the scripts now. I'll post a new mp3 on tuesday probably.



ROTFL!


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 2, 2008)

Rock on!


----------



## StrangeCat (Aug 2, 2008)

if your trying to get your scripts great for PLAY then they will be great^_- your making the effort.
SIPS2 is God to me now!


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Aug 2, 2008)

Nick Phoenix @ Sat Aug 02 said:


> Jesus don't panic. It's like a meth lab in here! >8o PLAY uses a more advanced language, but Kontakt has 3 years of script development on us. Anyway, We are adjusting the scripts now. I'll post a new mp3 on tuesday probably.


Hey Nick, I think you are in panic...putting SIPS in PLAY is the best solution...you may even save your hard work :D !!!

Doesn´t it sound good for everybody???


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Aug 2, 2008)

You're not listening. PLAY uses a different language. I asked Big Bob to program our script engine, but it was too much for him to handle at the time.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Aug 2, 2008)

I see...the light in on the way!!!

But don´t be in panic my friend...I´m sure you´l get there now :D !!!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 2, 2008)

Nick,

Is there any chance that Play will address my Apogee Symphony card's VBus channels?

It would be great to be able to have 32 channels of Play being bussed back into Logic. 

Apogee tech support said that it would be up to EW to enable this.


----------



## lux (Aug 3, 2008)

I suspect a bit of clarity is due at this point. 

First, mp3's are obviously different. SIPS Silver cue clearly doesnt show any release trail while Nick's one have to deal with those. And legato is a different beast when it comes to EWQLSO release trails. 

I believe the example Nick posted had good potential to my ears. I just put in a fast comparison example because i'm an EWQLSO guy and i believe this place is best for getting feedback and plan improvements to the new play engine. 

My main concern about what i've heard is the same problem i found in the old qlegato patches. The attacks. The old patches seemed to eat too much of the natural attack, so when playing those you had an unnatural note changing. Somehow i'm afraid this could happen to the new Play legatos. 

The second concern is about the release trails. I think play should place a release trail just at the end of the phrase or every given number of notes when playing legato, or everything will sound too washed to my ears, This is not a new problem, but it is something that couldnt get resolved with the Kompakt versions of ewqlso. Time probably for a look at that once they have an own engine.

About SIPS in Play. I believe this is totally unfeasable. SIPS uses the "whole" Kontakt 2 or 3 architecture, every single line you write in the script interacts with all the sampler's structure. Play is just a different sampler. Using SIPS in Play would, i could be wrong, mean reprogramming the play engine itself, and it makes no sense at the moment.

My suggestion is lets keep the eye on the ball and lets use SIPS as a sonic benchmark for what we would like to get from East West in terms of a final result.

and, agree, no panic!

Luca


----------



## Hardy Heern (Aug 3, 2008)

Nick Phoenix @ Sat Aug 02 said:


> Jesus don't panic. It's like a meth lab in here! >8o PLAY uses a more advanced language, but Kontakt has 3 years of script development on us. Anyway, We are adjusting the scripts now. I'll post a new mp3 on tuesday probably.



:lol: :lol: 

Forgive me...I'm not quite up with the modern street jargon. When you say 'meth', do you mean *meth*ylated spirits (an alternative to more palatable alcohols) or do you mean *meth*adone (an alternative to heroin) or do you mean something else? Perhaps *meth*od acting?

Frank


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Aug 3, 2008)

Crystal meth. I have never tried it, but maybe I should?


----------



## Fernando Warez (Aug 3, 2008)

> I think play should place a release trail just at the end of the phrase



I think you're right about this. K3 has a script that does just that now. SIPS V.2 can do it
as well. This will probably be much easier to achieve. Also, this kind of script work best with dry samples so they may end up working like crazy only to have more or less disappointing result as far as using it with SO. Perhaps it's best to focus on how well this will work with future library recorded in the cello studio for example.

OT: I'm just thinking out loud but here's an idea: EW should buy GS3 and implement the DEF feature in PLAY. A good legato script with dynamic control like DEF now that would attract costumers. And perhaps other developers later? :wink:


----------



## ChrisE (Aug 3, 2008)

lux @ Sun Aug 03 said:


> I suspect a bit of clarity is due at this point.
> 
> First, mp3's are obviously different. SIPS Silver cue clearly doesnt show any release trail while Nick's one have to deal with those. And legato is a different beast when it comes to EWQLSO release trails.



Actually the release trails are disabled when using the legato and portamento scripts. The scripts aren't where I want them to be atm, but I'm confident EastWest will get there. They're already a big improvement on Qlegato.

The best part is how easy it is to switch between (and mix) the 3 mic positions. It's FAR FAR better and easier than Kontakt/Kompakt.


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Aug 3, 2008)

We'll have an update by tuesday. The scripts now sound like SIPS.


----------



## ChrisE (Aug 3, 2008)

Nick Phoenix @ Sun Aug 03 said:


> We'll have an update by tuesday. The scripts now sound like SIPS.



Wow! Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## schatzus (Aug 3, 2008)

Nick Phoenix @ Sun Aug 03 said:


> We'll have an update by tuesday. The scripts now sound like SIPS.



You know...Nick and Doug are far too good to us. Personally answering forum barbs and such from the squeakiest wheels, putting together samples of legato from their new flagship product on short notice just to satisfy the "unsatisfiable", and generally putting up with far more than they have to. 
Me, I can't wait to get my copy!!! Thanks for the efforts guys!


Remember, every ounce of pleasure requires an equal amount of pain.


----------



## Robobino (Aug 3, 2008)

If I understand well, Dariusofwest contributed to make the new EWQLSO a better product?!!... That's awesome! o-[][]-o


----------



## Hardy Heern (Aug 3, 2008)

Nick,

That's brilliant to have got this done and then have it implemented by Tuesday.

Great work and great support for your customers.  The earlier scripts sounded more like 'slurps' than 'sips' if you get the 'joke'........ :oops: 

Frank


----------



## madbulk (Aug 3, 2008)

schatzus @ Sun Aug 03 said:


> Nick Phoenix @ Sun Aug 03 said:
> 
> 
> > We'll have an update by tuesday. The scripts now sound like SIPS.
> ...



ROFL.

Jay, you got the next one.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Aug 3, 2008)

Nick Phoenix @ Sun Aug 03 said:


> Crystal meth. I have never tried it, but maybe I should?



Meth is sooo 1998. :roll:


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 3, 2008)

Jack Weaver @ Sat Aug 02 said:


> Nick,
> 
> Is there any chance that Play will address my Apogee Symphony card's VBus channels?
> 
> ...



This is an important detail for Symphony system users, I'm glad you brought this topic to the surface.

I wonder, do any of the other PLAY based products currently work with V-Bus ? (I hope the answer is 'YES'). I am about to install the Symphony system in my Mac Pro, and hope that V-BUS is currently a functioning feature with PLAY.

Since V-Bus works with any "core-audio" application, as Apogee claims on their website, it should work with PLAY without the need for any tweaking from the PLAY side, at least that's what I thought, but, maybe there is more to it that I'm not aware of. 

Actually I remember reading that Kontakt 2/3 does not currently work via V-Bus, no idea why, but according to Apogee, it is a NI thing with K2/K3, so they need to update Kontakt to fix this (most likely in their next update). I'm also guessing that K2/K3 is a unique/special case where a Core-Audio application does not work properly w/ V-BUS. 

I would expect every Core Audio application to work with V-BUS without the need for each developer to enable, or update their application to make it V-BUS compatible... Since Core-Audio is pretty much a standardized audio driver. Any feedback on this detail ? 

Why would one core-audio application work with V-BUS, and another won't, if they are both developed to work with core-audio driver system.

Well... I'm hoping that PLAY will work with V-Bus without the need for any additional tweaking, if not, EW will most likely update PLAY to take care of this important detail for Symphony system users.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 3, 2008)

muziksculp,

I've temporarily given up hope that Kontakt would work with VBus. 

But since Apogee is in the same town with EW and has the same native tongue it figurs that there can be a greater hope for dialogue between the two. 

It certainly would make me more disposed towards getting more Play products. 

In the last week alone I've purchased full sets (not upgrades) of new Platinum QLSO, VOP and SD2.

Kinda feel like I've underwritten some of the R&D that would go into Play working with Symphony. 

Even a 'We'll take a look at it in the near future' type of response would be welcome.


----------



## jeffc (Aug 3, 2008)

re: Apogee Symphony and V-Buss

I think the main problem, and the reason Kontakt doesn't work right now is that it only sees up to 32 outputs. On my Symphony system, the V-Buss outputs are 33 and up, so they don't show up. It's was the same with Vienna Ensemble in v2, but in v3 they allowed access to more than 32 ouòv7   P,v7   P-v7   P.v7   P/v7   P0v7   P1v7   P2v8   P3v8   P4v8   P5v8   P6v8   P7v8   P8v8   P9v8   P:v8   P;v8   P<v8   P=v8   P>v8   P?v8   [email protected]v8   PAv8   PBv9   PCv9   PDv9   PEv9   PFv9   PGv9   PHv9   PIv9   PJv9   PKv9   PLv9   PMv9   PNv9   POv9   PPv9   PQv9   PRv9   PSv9   PTv:   PUv:   PVv:   PWv:   PXv:   PYv:   PZv:   P[v:   P\v;   P]v;   P^v;   P_v;   P`v;   Pav;   Pbv;   Pcv;   Pdv;   Pev;   Pfv<   0ÿv<   1 v<   1v<   1v<   Pgv<   Phv<   Piv<   Pjv<   Pkv<   Plv<   Pmv<   Pnv<   Pov<   Ppv<   Pqv<   Prv<   Psv<


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 3, 2008)

jeffc @ Sun Aug 03 said:


> re: Apogee Symphony and V-Buss
> 
> I think the main problem, and the reason Kontakt doesn't work right now is that it only sees up to 32 outputs. On my Symphony system, the V-Buss outputs are 33 and up, so they don't show up. It's was the same with Vienna Ensemble in v2, but in v3 they allowed access to more than 32 outputs and now it works great. So, I don't think it's a big deal, and I'm hoping Kontakt eventually allows more than 32 outs because the V-Buss technology works great, but not too external samplers can use it now, which is a drag. I have to say I've been a bit less than enthusiastic of Apogee and trying to get any answers out of them. There's a very kind of elitist vibe I get that I'm not really digging. I mean, I can't imagine there are that many people buying it, that they shouldn't pay attention to the composer market and the issues that we have with it and how the Symphony system can be more useful to us.
> 
> ...




Interesting... Does that mean V-Bus will currently not work with PLAY based libraries ?

The number of outputs an application allows has to be more than 32 outs to be able to use V-Bus (Are You sure, or just guessing) ? Well, if that's the reason, then That's kind of a bummer for now, which would also mean that V-Bus won't work with many other applications for the same reason. I wonder if a fix from Apogee's side of things might be a faster/easier solution ?


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 3, 2008)

lux @ Sun Aug 03 said:


> The second concern is about the release trails. I think play should place a release trail just at the end of the phrase or every given number of notes when playing legato, or everything will sound too washed to my ears, This is not a new problem, but it is something that couldnt get resolved with the Kompakt versions of ewqlso. Time probably for a look at that once they have an own engine.



In Kontakt I always built me 2 versions of any soloinstruments: One without... and one with only the release trails. So I could control the using and when, then the volume of the release trails... .  

Can we do this in "play" too?


----------



## dariusofwest (Aug 3, 2008)

Yea,control their volume,even remove them completely and they wont sound crazy if compelety removed


 It's been on heck of a ride in this thread,and i'm glad my overly excited post brought some good out of it 8)


----------



## jeffc (Aug 3, 2008)

re: Symphony / Vbuss

I am sure that it doesn't see over 32, but it depends on your setup. If you only have one Apogee interface, then you're probably OK because your Vbuss would probably start at 17-18. But I've got 2 - a Rosetta 800 and DA16, which take up the first 32 outs. 

Anyway, not to hijack the main topic. I'm sure Play is awesome....


----------



## careyford (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello All, 

If you want to take a moment out of the various meth discussions. Here's a cut and paste from an email I just received:

--Item Number-------------Description-----------------------Qty Shipped-
EW-177 EWQL Platinum Plus Complete 1

Order shipped via: FEDEX - PRIORITY OVERNIGHT SERVICE

I won't be able to install it until Sunday, but it looks like Platinum has started shipping!
~o) 

Richard


----------



## Brian Ralston (Aug 5, 2008)

Just got the same email...scheduled delivery is tomorrow (Wed) by 10:30AM. 

Coolio!


----------



## ComposerDude (Aug 5, 2008)

Got the Platinum Play FedEx email too.


----------



## RMWSound (Aug 5, 2008)

Got my Platinum Plus Complete today. 28 Dual-layer DVD's 'O Fun. (Plus 8 for the Pianos Demo).

Goodbye Sun... See you in a couple weeks..

-RMW


----------



## redleicester (Aug 6, 2008)

Still not a peep about my Platinum whatsoever...


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 6, 2008)

redleicester @ Wed Aug 06 said:


> Still not a peep about my Platinum whatsoever...



Is it a holiday month in Holland :roll:
Are the ferries sailing from France :evil:


----------



## redleicester (Aug 6, 2008)

Or it's just sunk into the North sea again....


----------



## Brian Ralston (Aug 6, 2008)

Received the Platinum Plus Complete package via Fed-Ex at 8:30AM this morning.

Man...now I have to do some HD reorganization to get the 194GB onto their own drive. And some reorganization to my schedule to find the time to spend AN ENTIRE DAY installing this thing! 

28 Dual layered, fully packed DVDs (and 8 more for their optional Pianos demo)...where each DVD takes about 45 min to install according to the documentation. 

They should just start offering an optional delivery of these libraries on a firewire drive for the added cost of the firewire drive. 

ugh!


----------



## synthetic (Aug 6, 2008)

Speaking from experience with other PLAY libraries, the installer sits for a VERY LONG TIME doing nothing. You sit there for 20 minutes and nothing happens so you assume it crashed. You might want to click the install button on the first disc before you go eat dinner or something as it might take an hour. I ran into this installing Gypsy and MOR for a client on a Mac Pro.


----------



## damoy (Aug 6, 2008)

redleicester @ Wed Aug 06 said:


> Still not a peep about my Platinum whatsoever...



Same here :(


----------



## Jack Weaver (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Synthetic,

Thanks for the heads up on this.
It's stunningly cosmic that just two minutes ago I sat there looking at my screen noticing that the installer progress bar was taking its own sweet time. 

So I went to the forum to pass the time and voila! your post was the first thing I read. 

.


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Aug 6, 2008)

Make sure and update PLAY and the EWQLSO programs once installation is finished. Only takes a couple minutes.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Aug 6, 2008)

Mine arrived today!!!
Is everyone uninstalling the old QLSO???I´m afraid to loose the script function if the PLAY version doens´t allow using the samples in Kontakt!!!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 6, 2008)

I definitely wouldn't uninstall the old version, if you have to reopen an old session for a minor tweak, it would be much quicker to just use the original version instead of remapping all the patches.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes I agree, but the problem now is space in the hard disck!!!


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 6, 2008)

Leo, Here's the solution.


----------



## Ed (Aug 7, 2008)

750GB!?? Bloody hell. 

Hmm the reviews dont seem that positive!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Aug 7, 2008)

Ed @ Thu Aug 07 said:


> 750GB!?? Bloody hell.
> 
> Hmm the reviews dont seem that positive!



Where?


----------



## macronencer (Aug 7, 2008)

Now I'm getting worried, as I am waiting for my Play upgrade, but don't have a lot of free sample drive space (it may be around 70Gb, I can't remember). I can't add another disk as I'm still on a laptop (believe it or not) and have the sample drive connected over Firewire. I thought this was just an engine upgrade - are there new samples with it too?


----------



## Ed (Aug 7, 2008)

Christian Marcussen @ Thu Aug 07 said:


> Ed @ Thu Aug 07 said:
> 
> 
> > 750GB!?? Bloody hell.
> ...



If you look on the right of the page people seem to talk about several HD failiures!


----------



## sonomusic (Aug 7, 2008)

> Make sure and update PLAY and the EWQLSO programs once installation is finished. Only takes a couple minutes.



Nick,

I've downloaded the Play 1.0.080 64-bit update but I don't see an EWQLSO program update on that page. In fact I see updates for every other Play instrument except the orchestra.

Has it not been posted?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## madbulk (Aug 7, 2008)

By Gold we just mean 16 bit right? And if that's right, why would there be redundancy with Plat?


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 7, 2008)

madbulk @ Thu Aug 07 said:


> By Gold we just mean 16 bit right? And if that's right, why would there be redundancy with Plat?



Platinum Plus includes both 24 and 16 bit samples.

For the mid mic position at 16, it seems like that set would be identical between the two libraries.


----------



## madbulk (Aug 7, 2008)

oh.
well then there should definitely be a switch. you're quite right.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Aug 7, 2008)

as much as I am looking forward to trying this out...I have to say that the installation of it is not as straight forward as I would expect. 

First of all...the largest the library is is 194GB. That is Platinum Plus (24bit + 16bit).

Platinum by itself (24bit only) is 111GB...or something like that. 

What is confusing is that there are two installers on Disk 1. One for Platinum and one for Platinum plus. The read me file does not say which one to do first...or if you have to do both at all. So...I make a guess. Since the disks are bundled separately...16 DVDs for 24-bit and 12 DVDs for 16-bit "Plus" samples...I decided to click on the Platinum installer package and assumed that would install the first 16 24-bit sample DVDs. That went well, and stoped after disk 16. 

Then...confusion. I re-insert disk one and start the installer for Platinum Plus to install my Platinum Plus samples (those 16-bit files). Well....no dice. It wants to install everything again from scratch. And yet I can't because I says I don;t have enough Hard drive space (because it wants to place a new copy of the Platinum samples I just installed on the disk again). So I learn by deduction that the Platinum Plus installer was not just for the "plus" disks numbered 17-28. No. It is for the entire thing...disks 1-28. I should have done this in the first place because I wanted all 28 disks installed. Crap.

Well...shoot. How do I get the plus samples into the correct spots? Well...I insert the first 16-bit "plus" disk...which is disk 17. Well...on that disk, there is another installer file called Plus Upgrade installer. So...I give that one a try. It runs...appears to install something and is putting the sample files into a "Platinum Plus" folder next to the other folder for the "Platinum Samples". Well...hopefully that is it and is where it should all go. I guess I will find out here after the next oh.....9 discs install their data. 

And...there is no mention in the read me that there is an upgrade installer on disk 17 for the 16-bit files. 

And no mention in the read me that clearly states:

-If you want to install 24-bit and 16-bit files ( disks 1-28 ) use the Platinum Plus installer on disk 1.

-If you want to install the Platinum 24-bit files only, use the Platinum Installer on Disk 1.

-If you have already installed the Platinum 24-bit files in a separate installation and want to add or upgrade your install with the 16-bit "Plus" files ( Disks 17-28 ) ...you will find the upgrade installer on Disk 17. 

Adding those simple instructions would make the entire install process at least make more sense conceptually. Instead...everything is just on there and you kind of have to feel your way through, guessing which file to use first and hoping that you are doing everything in the correct order. 

I haven't even gotten to registration or upgrading the PLAY software version yet...I am still installing the "Plus" files...Day 2...

:roll:

Now...I wonder which Activation codes I use?....hmmm...the Platinum ones?...or the Platinum Plus ones?...or is one set for disks 1-16 and the other 17-28? Or are the Platinum Plus codes for everything (1-28 ) and the Platinum codes for just the 24-bit files ( 1-16 ) if used by them selves. Hmmmm....yep...nothing in the read me file...

ugh!


----------



## madbulk (Aug 7, 2008)

Feeling very pleased that I haven't gotten my email yet.


----------



## sonomusic (Aug 7, 2008)

> There will be PLAY and EWQLSO updates posted today, I believe.



Thanks, Nick. I'll look for it.


----------



## redleicester (Aug 8, 2008)

madbulk @ Thu Aug 07 said:


> Feeling very pleased that I haven't gotten my email yet.



Amused that I now have the "update" for a product I don't actually possess... three weeks since launch, and god knows how long since pre-order. Ah well, as you say if it's feeding 28-DVDs, it'll sit on a shelf until time allows anyway.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Aug 8, 2008)

careyford @ Fri Aug 08 said:


> Brian,
> 
> Thanks for posting your install experience and acting as guinea pig for the rest of us. You handled the install issues as I probably would have so you have no doubt saved me some stress! :oops:



Sure...

I have tested out a few things. I am still on a Dual 2.7 G5 with 7GB RAM...so...true to what East West says in its documentation...I am not seeing the performance out of PLAY that I had hoped. And I can (on my initial tests)...get a lot more done with the older Native Instruments based XP library. And I don't see me being able to upgrade to a new 8-core MACPro any time soon. At least not until later in 2009 or early 2010. I am also running Tiger 10.4.11 and Digital performer 4.61. It is rock solid and I am not changing the OS or DAW host until the new DP6 gets more solid. So...that may also explain why PLAY has randomly crashed and quit Digital performer on me in some of my initial test. Jusat out of the blue when loading an instrument or when playing a note...DP crashed and quit..disappeared. That is a catastrophic error that you don't see coming and does not give me comfort that I can use it on films any time soon. But again....I am not on the latest 8-core MACPro...so I understand my limitations.

Kind of frustrating. It seems PLAY is not really optimized for PPC computers and they pretty much admit that in their docs. I had one instrument loaded and with stage and surround mics enabled...and the EW Hall reverb, I was seeing CPU spikes every time I played a note. And if I played a chord with the large string ensemble patch...any chord more than 5 notes would not play all the notes. And this is with the latest PLAY version update. And the entire EW PLAY sample library is on its own 7200 rpm Hard Drive. 

So...I don't really see me using PLAY for everything. Maybe the woodwinds and a few solo instruments here and there. But I will still probably use the Sonic Implant string library on my Giga...and the Project SAM brass and True Strike percussion...and try to off load some of the CPU demands to other computers for the foreseeable future.


----------



## nomogo (Aug 8, 2008)

EW has posted this to help any user's who may be confused by what to install/authorize etc.

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... hp?t=14939

I found it helpful.


----------



## madbulk (Aug 8, 2008)

madbulk @ Thu Aug 07 said:


> Feeling very pleased that I haven't gotten my email yet.



Ah crap... here it comes.

Monday, I assume. Overnight-ish.


----------

